# Going Raw!



## CathyJoy (Mar 27, 2013)

Okay. After reading and researching about raw diets, I have been switching Carter over gradually this last week. She loves it, but then she has loved anything I put in front of her except dry kibble. I have added some supplements: multivitamin, probiotics, and joint stuff (can't remember all the names right off hand). These were all recommendations I found on this website as well as in the book Scared Poopless. 
Do any of you have any other suggestions or pitfalls to avoid? I'm checking labels and offering a variety in the protein area.
Oh, I noticed Carter would gobble up her new raw food so quickly that one time it actually gave her the reverse sneezes. I decided to add a little kibble to the food to slow her down. It worked well this morning. Kibble in the raw food...okay?
Thanks to everyone on here who takes the time to respond to all the posts. The information I find on previous posts are so helpful. Thank you!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I think raw can be great but if you are buying supermarket foods like raw chicken and throwing them in her bowl there is a very high chance of all the uglies coming along with it. You may find some of the following articles interesting.

Discovery Health "47 Percent of Supermarket Meat Contaminated with Staph"

What’s bugging your meat? **** and antibiotics, probably | Grist

and you can find tons more just by a little search. I am by no means anti raw-but if I were going to do it I would probably look into pre made raw options. There are few I really trust, one being Stella and Chewy's.

If you are going to go the supermarket route just be very aware of the different pathogens that are allowed on that meat-I say allowed because the USDA doesn't really test for these things as it is expected most people will cook the meat. Take the necessary precautions.

I'd also ask, other than just reading online that you consult with an expert to make sure everything is nutritionally balanced  or at least use the guidelines based off a book written by an authority in the field. 

Whatever you decide good luck!


----------



## CathyJoy (Mar 27, 2013)

Thank you. I am buying the frozen, prepared raw dinners. It's just easier for me. I took others recommendations for the different brands and so far, so good. Plus, making it myself is still too scary and gross. Maybe some day...


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

That's great! I have Bailey on mostly frozen prepared raw (Primal) but sometimes dehydrated raw (Addiction, S&C, Honest Kitchen). He does very well on them. I plan on trying to do the same with Emma once she is a little older...she does eat some Addiction and S&C dehydrated now though and likes it! 

I add probiotic to each meal and coconut or salmon oil a few times a week. Other than that, the prepared frozen stuff is pretty balanced by itself. I wouldn't recommend adding kibble to the raw because I've read that can cause some tummy issues...since the raw and dry food is processed differently. If you can find some ceramic "slow down" bowls, that should help with the gulping down. I add some warm water and break apart the Primal raw patty for Bailey so he doesn't just gulp it down in one go!


----------



## CathyJoy (Mar 27, 2013)

I didn't add the kibble tonight because she's only pooped 1 tiny poop today so I figured just go raw. I saw one brand that does frozen raw kibble also so I might pick up a bag tomorrow. In hoping to see the difference in the next week or so...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I'm excited for you, I checked our local pet food store for frozen raw options today and the only thing they had was Nature's Variety Raw, the Instinct formula. I'm just not as confident in that one. They had the stella and chewy's dehydrated but I was kinda hoping for the frozen patties.


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Congrats! I have had my pups on raw for 2 years and love it. And yes, it is always eaten super fast and the bowl is pristine afterwards, LOL. I am very picky about what my pups eat. They get only organic and free range food. After much research, I use Darwin's Raw because they make it only a few days before they ship it to you frozen in dry ice. I don't like that the stuff you buy at the store, it can sit there for months. The fresher the better. And you can't beat that it comes to your door and they include a label to send the shipping container back. Love the "green" ideals. I think you will be very happy and so will your pup.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

gopotsgo said:


> Congrats! I have had my pups on raw for 2 years and love it. And yes, it is always eaten super fast and the bowl is pristine afterwards, LOL. I am very picky about what my pups eat. They get only organic and free range food. After much research, I use Darwin's Raw because they make it only a few days before they ship it to you frozen in dry ice. I don't like that the stuff you buy at the store, it can sit there for months. The fresher the better. And you can't beat that it comes to your door and they include a label to send the shipping container back. Love the "green" ideals. I think you will be very happy and so will your pup.


Do you add anything to their raw food like sweet potatoes, pumpkins, peas... etc or just feed them raw? I feed Dominic Stella & Chewy's as well as Small Batches (a local company from the bay area). Dom does great on the food but I keep over thinking so as you have more experience I would appreciate your input on it. 
Thanks!


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Dominic said:


> Do you add anything to their raw food like sweet potatoes, pumpkins, peas... etc or just feed them raw? I feed Dominic Stella & Chewy's as well as Small Batches (a local company from the bay area). Dom does great on the food but I keep over thinking so as you have more experience I would appreciate your input on it.
> Thanks!


Hi Beatrize!

OK, you asked for it, LOL. We recently went on a little vacation and I printed out the diet instructions for our pet sitter and when I looked at it on print, I thought, "this is crazy", LOL. Since many Maltese and small breeds have subclinical liver issues I have, after much research, changed the diet in order to change the protein content and alter the animal versus plant protien. It is "semi home made". I use the raw food from Darwin's as a base. To this I add the following;

1. 1 tsp of zucchini/celery mixture which I make from organic veggies and sometimes add kale, carrot, etc. to change the flavor and consistency. I use the blender to make a thick puree.
2. Blue Green Algae, about 1/2 tsp ( a dehydrated powder and a great source of trace minerals).
3. Home made yogurt or kefir from organic milk. About 1/2 tsp.
4. Diatomaceous earth, food grade, about 1/2 tsp (to kill tapeworms and other intestinal parasites without chemicals/drugs)

At night I often decrease the protein content further by adding organic sweet potato or regular potato or pumpkin.

About 2-3 times a week I add some organic apple cider vinegar and organic coconut oil

Snack wise, they get fresh organic fruits like apples, apricots, peaches from my trees and lightly steamed veggies like carrots, broccoli, etc . They also LOVE avocado, give only the meat, no skin because of trace toxins. Commercial treats like Yacky Puffs, Charki, dehydrated lung, bully sticks (the flushed ones, otherwise I can't stand the smell).

I told you I was crazy, LOL.:HistericalSmiley:

GG


----------

